# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 02.10.2009 - 03.10.2009

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.ihkr -> c:\windows\system32\oobe\obeips.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.DOWarXG9zImjy, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Knokk.aa -> c:\windows\system32\msmgr.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.954 )Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.pce -> c:\windows\mslsrv32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Sdbot.5190, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90765 )Packed.Win32.Krap.ad -> c:\program files\antiviruspro_2010\antiviruspro_2010.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:Packed.FakeAV.3 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cnha -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-8122187337-1436572564-548369574-6953\csvcs.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Qhost.69, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TDY, NOD32: Win32/Peerfrag.AU worm )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.cnha -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-4310279075-2295551084-271662154-4805\csvcs.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Qhost.69, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.TDY, NOD32: Win32/Peerfrag.AU worm )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Pher.yf -> c:\windows\system32\wshost32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.162, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.JJRI )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bemr -> c:\windows\system32\umdmgr.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.83261 )Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Agent.bub -> c:\windows\jcdrive32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.2751, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2500366 )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.fc -> d:\prog.js ( BitDefender: Generic.ScriptWorm.5673267A )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.fc -> c:\prog.js ( BitDefender: Generic.ScriptWorm.5673267A )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.fc -> e:\prog.js ( BitDefender: Generic.ScriptWorm.5673267A )Trojan.Win32.AutoRun.fd -> d:\autorun.infTrojan.Win32.AutoRun.fd -> c:\autorun.infTrojan.Win32.AutoRun.fd -> e:\autorun.infTrojan.Win32.Buzus.casf -> c:\windows\ncdrive32.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2497240 )Trojan.Win32.Crypt.bgj -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243936033-3052116371-381863308-1811\vsbntlo.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Zlob.ACWN )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\temp\650.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\temp\256.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temp\732.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temp\860.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\temp\074.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\temp\518.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\temp\399.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\temp\183.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temp\190.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\temp\671.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\temp\513.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\temp\387.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\temp\500.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\temp\741.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\temp\990.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\temp\975.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\temp\384.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0243936033-3052116371-381863308-1859\ls888.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temp\779.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\temp\609.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temp\587.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temp\517.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temp\245.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\temp\315.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\temp\757.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\temp\081.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\temp\558.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\temp\342.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\temp\926.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temp\730.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\documents and settings\admin\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\92dkh1sv\vs8[1].exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\temp\615.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\temp\337.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\temp\432.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\temp\194.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\temp\200.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\temp\206.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\temp\440.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\5q7ymcq5\vs8[1].exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Delf.owo -> c:\temp\217.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Letmein.13, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.90347, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.KillAV.egi -> c:\program files\windows media player\wmpband.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.aiap -> d:\windows\system32\drivers\zofshxkslyd.sys ( BitDefender: Rootkit.26637, NOD32: Win32/Rootkit.Agent.NMM trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Refroso.lav -> c:\windows\system32\wshost32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Proxy.2751, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.2495120 )Virus.Win32.Sality.s -> c:\windows\system32\wmdrtc32.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.Sector.28682, BitDefender: [email protected], NOD32: Win32/Sality.NAM virus, AVAST4: Win32:Sality-AM )Virus.Win32.Sality.s -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\oifmgo.sys ( DrWEB: Trojan.Ipsof, BitDefender: Trojan.Rootkit.AF, NOD32: Win32/Sality.NAM virus, AVAST4: Win32:KillAV-CP [Trj] )Worm.Win32.Runfer.cxk -> c:\windows\system32\restore\srfriame.exe ( BitDefender: Gen:[email protected] )Worm.Win32.VBKrypt.c -> c:\dub\wonk\tux.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.7162 )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

